# A joke or two...



## don bohrer (Sep 8, 2003)

Have Fun

An Irish joke

Father Murphy walks into a pub in Donegal, and says to the first man he meets, "Do you want to go to heaven?" 
The man said, "I do Father." The priest said, "Then stand over there against the wall." Then the priest asked the second man, "Do you want to go to heaven?" "Certainly, Father," was the man's reply. "Then stand over there against the wall," said the priest. Then Father Murphy walked up to O'Toole and said, "Do you want to go to heaven?" O'Toole said, "No, I don't Father." The priest said, "I don't believe this. You mean to tell me that when you die you don't want to go to heaven?" O'Toole said, "Oh, when I die, yes. I thought you were getting a group together to go right now."  

A Nerdy Joke

A truck driver, hauling a tractor-trailer load of computers, spots a good place to stop for a beer. As he approaches the bar, and  sees a big sign on the door that says, 

 "NERDS NOT ALLOWED - ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK!"

 Hummm, Thinking this is a bit strange, he enters and sits down.

The bartender comes over to him, sniffs, looks him over and says 
"You smell some kind of nerdy".

 He then asks him what he does for a living. The truck driver explains to him that he drives a truck, and the smell is just from the computers he is hauling. The bartender serves him a beer and says, "OK, truck drivers aren't nerds."

As he is sipping his beer, a skinny guy walks in wearing a pair of glasses with tape around the middle, a pocket protector with twelve kinds of pens and pencils, and a belt that is at least a foot too long. The bartender, without saying a word, pulls out a shotgun and blows the guy away. The truck driver asks him "Why did you do that". The bartender replied, "Don't worry. The Nerds are in season because they are overpopulating this whole Silicon Valley. And Hey, "You don't even need a license." 

So the truck driver finishes his beer, gets back in his truck, and heads for the freeway. Suddenly, he veers to avoid an accident, and the load shifts. The back door breaks open and computers spill out all over the road. He jumps out and sees a crowd already forming, snatching up all of the computers. The scavengers are comprised of engineers, accountants and programmers. Each of them wearing the nerdiest clothes he has ever seen.

He can't let them steal his whole load. So remembering what happened in the bar, he pulls out his gun and starts blasting away.  Believing he is doing the right thing, the truck driver reloads his gun. While Preparing to shoot a bunch more of them little nerdy guys,  a highway patrol officer comes zooming up and jumps out of his car screaming at him,  STOP!!!  STOP!!!

"What's wrong officer? I thought nerds were in season."

"Well, sure," says the patrolman, 

"But the limit is one per day, And you can't BAIT EM !!"


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## pknox (Sep 21, 2003)

:lol: 

Good ones!  Here's one I got e-mailed the other day:

A mob boss finds out that his accountant, who is deaf, has been embezzling money from him.  $5 million to be exact.  The boss arranges a meeting with the accountant and the "family" lawyer, who is fluent in sign language.

"Tell him I know about the $5 million" the mob boss says to the lawyer.

The lawyer signs to the accountant, who signs "I don't know what he's talking about" back to the lawyer.  

"What did he say?" says the boss.

"He says he doesn't know what you're talking about."

The boss takes out a pistol, cocks it, and points it inches from the accountant's head.

"Ask him again."

The lawyer signs the question again.

"OK, OK!" signs the accountant.  "It's behind a dumpster on 38th street in front of my cousin Enzo's restaurant.  It's in a brown satchel.  It's all there."

"What did he say?" says the boss.

The lawyer replies, "He says you don't have the guts to pull the trigger."


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 21, 2003)

Hardeeharhar  

pknox

Here's another one! 

A Redneck joke

A ventriloquist was making fun of rednecks with his dummy at a bar. Then an angry redneck stood up, rolled up his sleeves ,and yelled, "I resent that!" 

The ventriloquist started apologizing to the redreck. 

The redneck looked at him and said, " You stay outta this, I''m talking to the guy on your lap!!!! 

don


----------



## pknox (Sep 22, 2003)

:rofl:
Good one!

Here's one for the folks from Philly -- substitute in your least favorite sports team and it still kind of makes sense...

A guy from Philadelphia dies and is sent to Hell. He had been a horrible man his entire life. The devil puts him to work breaking up rocks with a sledgehammer.

To make it worse he cranks up the temperature and the humidity. After a couple of days, the devil checks in on his victim to see if he is suffering adequately.

The devil is aghast as the Philadelphian is happily swinging his hammer and whistling a happy tune.

The devil walks up to him and says, "I don't understand this. I've turned the heat way up, it's humid, you're crushing rocks; why are you so happy?"  The Philadelphian, with a big smile, looks at the devil and replies, "This is great! It reminds me of August in Philadelphia. Hot, humid, a good place to work. It reminds me of home. This is fantastic!" The devil, extremely perplexed, walks away to ponder the Philadelphian's remarks. 

Then he decides to drop the temperature, send down a driving rain and torrential wind. Soon, Hell is a wet, muddy mess. Walking in mud up to his knees with dust blowing into his eyes, the Philadelphian is happily slogging through the mud pushing a wheelbarrow full of crushed rocks.

Again, the devil asks how he can be happy in such conditions.
The Philadelphian replies, "This is great! Just like April in Philadelphia.  It reminds me of working out in the yard with spring planting!" 

The devil is now completely baffled but more determined to make the Philadelphian suffer. He makes the temperature plummet. Suddenly Hell is blanketed in snow and ice. Confident that this will surely make the Philadelphian unhappy, the devil checks in on him. He is again aghast at what he sees. The Philadelphian is dancing, singing, and twirling his sledgehammer as he cavorts in glee.

"How can you be so happy? Don't you know its 40 below zero!?" screams the devil.  Jumping up and down the Philadelphian throws a snowball at the devil and yells, "Hell's frozen over!! This means the Eagles won the Super Bowl !!


----------



## Kroy (Oct 5, 2003)

A magician walks down the street and turns into a bar.........:rofl:


----------



## Kroy (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *A magician walks down the street and turns into a bar.........:rofl: *



OK fine, don't laugh.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2003)

Seated next to a blowhard at a United Nations dinner was an Oriental man dressed in the robes of one of the Far Eastern countries. The blowhard, attempting to make conversation, leaned over and said, "You like soupee?"  

The Oriental fellow nodded his head. "You like steakee?"  

The Oriental nodded again. As it turned out, the guest speaker at the dinner was our Oriental friend who got up and delivered a beautiful 50-minute address on the United Nations' definition of "encouragement to self-reliance" by underdeveloped countries of the world. The speech was flawless in Oxford English.  

He returned to his place at the head of the table, sat down, and turned to his dinner partner and said, "You like speechee?"


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2003)

Three monks decided to practice meditation together. They sat by the side of a lake and closed their eyes in concentration. Then suddenly, the first one stood up and said, "I forgot my mat." He steeped miraculously onto the water in front of him and walked across the lake to their hut on the other side.

When he returned, the second monk stood up and said, "I forgot to put my the other underwear to dry." He too walked calmly across the water and returned the same way. The third monk watched the first two carefully in what he decided must be the test of his own abilities. "Is your learning so superior to mine? I too can match any feat you two can perform," he declared loudly and rushed to the water's edge to walk across it. He promptly fell into the deep water. 

Undeterred, the yogi climbed out of the water and tried again, only to sink into the water. Yet again he climbed out and yet again he tried, each time sinking into the water. This went on for some time as the other two monks watched. 

After a while, the second monk turned to the first and said, "Do you think we should tell him where the stones are?"


----------



## pknox (Oct 15, 2003)

:lol:

Very nice.  The first one was funny, but I especially like the second one.


----------



## don bohrer (Oct 15, 2003)

Backwoods High Tech!    

Backup - What you do when you run across a skunk in the woods. 
Bug - The reason you give for calling in sick. 
Byte - What your pitbull done to cousin Jethro. 
Chip - Pasture muffins that you try not to step in. 
Terminal - Time to call the undertaker. 
Crash - When you go to Junior's party uninvited. 
Digital - The art of counting on your fingers. 
Diskette - Female Disco dancer. 
Fax - What you lie about to the IRS. 
Hacker - Uncle Leroy after 32 years of smoking. 
Hardcopy - Picture looked at when selecting tattoos. 
Internet - Where cafeteria workers put their hair. 
Keyboard - Where you hang the keys to the John Deere. 
Mac - Big Bubba's favorite fast food. 
Megahertz - How your head feels after 17 beers. 
Modem - What you do when the grass gets too high. 
Mouse Pad - Where Mickey and Minnie live. 
Network - Scooping up a big fish before it breaks the line. 
ROM - Where the pope lives. 
Screen - Keeps mosquitoes off the porch. 
Serial Port - A red wine you drink with breakfast. 
Superconductor - Amtrak's Employee of the year. 
SCSI (pronounced scuzzi) - What you call your week-old underwear.  

don


----------

